# [SOLVED] Windows 7 Blue Screen halmacpi.dll errors



## Stiletto

Hello everyone, since last night i got blue screen error on my system two times, its first time it happend since i installed win 7 like year ago or so.
First two times happend during game called World of Warcraft, after that my google chrome browser literaly was gone, like i never had it installed, right after i started installing it and 3rd crash happend during that, but somehow it didnt finish in error log.

I dont know to read those error reports and what do they mean, but i wanted to post them here in hope someone will be able to point me into whats cosing problem.

I did scan my memory and HDD for errors via win 7 tools made for it, and found none, yet im not sure if i can say for sure that tests are 100% correct.

My system and hardware:
Windows 7 Ultimate (86 aka 32bit) , fully updated but without SP1 (didnt see point in installing it when i already had all updated and fixes installed)
Amd Atlon 6000+ dual core 64x working on 3.1k+
Asus M2N mobo
Kingston 3x 1gb ddr2 800mhz
ATI EAH 3850 HD VGA ( with latest Ati catalyst drivers aka 11.5)
Western Digital 160gb system Hdd
Western Digital 1tb storage Hdd
500W power supply im not sure what brand.
Always running protection : Comodo Firewall and Avira AntiVir Premium Antivirus. 
Only on demand scans: Spy both search and destroy, HiJackThis, Ad-Aware, IObit Security 360, Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware.
If u need me to post any more info regarding my system i will gladly do so just ask.

As i cant find way to upload errors here i will give u link where i uploaded them, i promise its not any kind of virus or so, just rared error reports from Windows.
Here is link, there are two minidump reports inside: Minidump reports
And here is link for BSOD_Windows7_Vista_v2.64 tool report: BSOD_Windows7_Vista_v2.64 tool report

Thanks!


----------



## Stiletto

*Re: Windows 7 Blue Screen halmacpi.dll errors*

I forgot to link system and performance monitor tool report : Report


----------



## Jonathan_King

*Re: Windows 7 Blue Screen halmacpi.dll errors*

Hello,

Both dumps are the same; Avira is blamed and Google Update mentioned as running.

Start by installing updated Realtek ethernet drivers from here: Realtek


Code:


Rtnicxp.sys       Thu Jul 23 10:02:57 2009 (4A686D91)

If that doesn't help, uninstall Avira completely, and replace it with MSE: http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials

Install SP1: Learn how to install Windows 7 Service Pack 1 (SP1)

If the BSODs persist, run: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

...Summary of the dumps: 


Code:


[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16695.x86fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Tue May 10 00:56:39.834 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:33.725
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for avipbb.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for avipbb.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xBE
PROCESS_NAME:  GoogleUpdate.e
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xBE_avipbb+289c
BiosReleaseDate = 08/21/2006
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.x86fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Tue May 10 00:24:16.290 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:08.196
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for avipbb.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for avipbb.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xBE
PROCESS_NAME:  GoogleUpdate.e
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xBE_avipbb+289c
BiosReleaseDate = 08/21/2006
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]


----------



## Stiletto

*Re: Windows 7 Blue Screen halmacpi.dll errors*

Thank u very much for your help!! i did install those drivers and Sp1, i will try to remove google updater as i dont need it.
I will post here in few days when i get sure that problem is solved.


----------



## Stiletto

*Re: Windows 7 Blue Screen halmacpi.dll errors*

Problem Solved!
Thanks once again for support and help!


----------



## Jonathan_King

Thanks for reporting back!


----------

